# Job-Bridge Internship did not work out as expected.



## Rainbow08 (11 Oct 2011)

The internship I applied for and started did not work out as expected. The employer and I agreed the role was not as I expected and I  left on good terms. What are the consequences of this with regards to jobseekers allowance? 
Thank You for any advice offered.


----------



## Ildánach (13 Oct 2011)

This doesn't seem to be dealt with in any detail in the guidelines provided  http://www.jobbridge.ie/toolkit/generalguidelines.pdf

If it is for genuine reasons, there shouldn't be a problem, although I suppose there is the possibility that a deciding officer may consider that you have left without good cause and subject you to disqualification from Jobseekers for up to 9 weeks.

If that was the case you would need to show that there was good cause for you leaving.  In general leaving because it wasn't what you expected would not be considered good enough cause, you would have to show something more, eg. that you were not capable of doing the job, or something like that.  You should ensure that you can demonstrate that you are willing to accept any reasonable offer of employment or training, and that this position was clearly not suitable for you.


----------

